# Game #47: Los Angeles Lakers (37-9) @ New York Knicks (21-25) [2/2]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4:30PST
KCAL 9​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Play some defense - don't lose to the Knicks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Control the pace and this game is ours.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Pau is going to have to work hard to keep Lee off the glass.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe Show?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we could lose this game. The Knicks are very energetic and they take the 1st open look they get, with our penchant for allowing open shooters with the any semblance of a screen it could be a long night of open 3's and David Lee stickbacks. 

Our bench really needs to play well tonight.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

There is a big rain cloud looming over this game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobes gonna drop 50 and you know it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 3/3 for 7 points to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 13 of the 18 points for us to start on 5/7 shooting; Knicks have 11.

He loves playing in MSG.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

****, I gotta go to my dads for Dinner tonight. Bah. Going to miss, will be checking the forum on my phone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol playing well, too, with 9 points on 4/6 shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And there's the MVP chants from the MSG crowd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 18 points at the end of 1; Gasol was 12 points at the end of 1. The Lakers have31 points at the end of 1. Only person besides Kobe/Pau to score was Odom off a free throw.

31-26 lead.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, Kobe going to work early.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rad-Man is such a douche.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariza!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza with the nice jam over Harrington!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariza is a straight up beast!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza with another dunk; Powell checks into the game - he's going to need to play well for the next couple of months for us.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Kobe.

21 in 13.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go again!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, is Kobe goin for 50 tonite?

I dont know about ya'll, but watching this game reminds me why Kobe is still the best player in the league.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ he's incredible


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's putting on a show!!!

27 points!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Kobe's going for 50, hes on nba live mode


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Damn, is Kobe goin for 50 tonite?
> 
> I dont know about ya'll, but watching this game reminds me why *Kobe is still the best player in the league.*


Indeed.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe going for 50+


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even for Kobe, this is (so far) a crazy performance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the dish to Odom for the jam!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i still think last year Lebron's performance against the Knicks was far more stellar


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

chairman5 said:


> i still think last year Lebron's performance against the Knicks was far more stellar


s***, watch the entire game first

jeez


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> s***, watch the entire game first
> 
> jeez


Haha, seriously.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

34 points on 13/20 in the 1st half; unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible start to the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We responded well to that little surge and now we're up by 11 again and Kobe has 42...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's going for atleast 55.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice move by Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

96-86 Lakers after 3; don't blow this.

Kobe has 46; Pau has 25.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I knew Kobe would come out gunning after the Bynum incident, but damn.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The record for most points scored at the Garden is 55 by MJ.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Ariza.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> The record for most points scored at the Garden is 55 by MJ.


I'd love for him to break that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow Ariza!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor ****ing Ariza!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh my Ariza, what great timing. Honestly though the Knicks suck and the fact that it's a close game worries me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How many dunks does Gasol have tonight? Seems like atleast six.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe checks back in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe going for 50 here from the stripe...and he gets it!

Kobe with his first 50-point game of the year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's also the 4th player in NBA history form an opposing team to score 50 at the Garden; Jordan did it twice, LeBron has done it, and Rip Hamilton has done it.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kobe always puts on a show at MSG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 57 and the most against the Knicks at MSG!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, this is awesome.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kobe > 2whack


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going for 60 and 61 now, which would be the most at MSG ever, not just by an opposing player.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Get it Kobe, get it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> i still think last year Lebron's performance against the Knicks was far more stellar


Still feel that way?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

61 points for Kobe at MSG! The guy is unreal. He continues to amaze.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Basel said:


> Still feel that way?


i guess not, Lebron just seemed more magical with buzzerbeaters and big dunks etc


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Standing ovation from the crowd at MSG! I love it! And the MVP chants heard all over the arena!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

20-20 from the free throw line is also incredible.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

phil left kobe in the game just to piss off dantoni 

he gave kobe a high five lol


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

rofl @ Kobe going into gunner mode. Guess he wants to make it known that the Lakers can still get homecourt even without Bynum. Gotta love that he probably wants to instill that into the team, but outside of Gasol I'm hesitant it'll actually happen. And despite LO not doing much scoring tonight, he was stellar defensively and on the boards as usual.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lebron wish he could score like Kobe. Kobe can ride the hot hand as well as anyone who has ever played the game he was scintillating.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

josh powell was impressive on D. did anyone notice when he ****ed up david lee, making him shuffle his feet like a *****
this guy is a poor man udonis haslem. maybe its the cornrow...

more minutes to JP


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well that was fun to watch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man, what I would have paid to be sitting courtside to that one.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This game was just what I needed. An *** whooping with Kobe putting on a show. Thank you Kobe.

I seriously had deja vu all game. I thought i was watching a game from last year.

Powell had a good game in limited minutes. How bad do I wish Farmar would learn to play defense! He is awesome when he's on, but can be a big liability on defense. Vlad looked terrible in his 5 minutes. Luke played really well. I thought he looked great out there. He got burned by Harrington once or twice, but Luke shouldnt be guarding him anyway.

Ariza has to start now. I dont care what he wants, he needs to play for the team, and now the team needs him to be a starter and play 30 minutes a game.

Kobe and Pau combine for 92 pts on 48 shots. Hell yeah!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont see how Kobe is not the best player in the game. MVP? maybe not. But best player? Let's just be real, yes he is. :yes:


----------

